# How to reset the low tire indicator on a 2007 Nissan 350z?



## 2007-350ZConvertible (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm new...just bought a New 2007 350z convertible. I got nail last week and was trying to reset the tire pressure indicator light off but unsuccessful. Do you guy know how to reset it?

Thanks a lot


----------

